# Ported stock manifolds worth it?



## Smith525 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a buddy who tunes for me offering me a professionally ported intake manifold installed for $150. He took it off his C6 to move to a Fast manifold. Anybody using one and is it worth the money? I searched and couldn't find too many relevant posts. He said it provides good low end gains and maybe 5-8HP. I currently have a 224/224 cam, LT's with hi-flow cats, CAI, SAP exhaust, and a good tune. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

Interested as well. Bump.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I would just get your stocker ported and polished. I got mine done for $50, but the Tuner was also installing a cam and LT's so I got a brake on the price. $150 just seems a tad on the high side...


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

PDQ GTO said:


> I would just get your stocker ported and polished. I got mine done for $50, but the Tuner was also installing a cam and LT's so I got a brake on the price. $150 just seems a tad on the high side...


Really? Where is that because Ls2 portworks does it for $275 and some other place I looked was $300, and that was with an exchange manifold.



About the Process said:


> Each intake requires about 3.5 hours from the first cut to the last cleaning step. All intakes are ported with air tools using various cutting bits and a two stage sanding process followed by a high speed polishing stage. All intakes are degreased and scrubbed and then fully cleaned with water before drying. Prior to packaging, all intakes are cleaned again with high pressure air to ensure a product that is ready to bolt on upon arrival.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Here in the San Francisco Bay Area. Advanced Dyno. I can upload the the work order if you like...



Ninjured said:


> Really? Where is that because Ls2 portworks does it for $275 and some other place I looked was $300, and that was with an exchange manifold.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

OOOPs... My mistake. I just looked at the work order and the discount was $50, not the price. I paid $400 for the port & polish. Sorry about that bad Info. So much for my recall... One other thing; the $400 included throttle body porting & ploishing...



Ninjured said:


> Really? Where is that because Ls2 portworks does it for $275 and some other place I looked was $300, and that was with an exchange manifold.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

PDQ GTO said:


> OOOPs... My mistake. I just looked at the work order and the discount was $50, not the price. I paid $400 for the port & polish. Sorry about that bad Info. So much for my recall... One other thing; the $400 included throttle body porting & ploishing...


All makes sense now.
Anyway, now that we are all on the same page, $150 for one installed sounds like a great price. You'd probably have to have your tune checked, too...


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep, sounds like a fair price. A re-tune will get you the most out of the porting...:cheerscheers



Ninjured said:


> All makes sense now.
> Anyway, now that we are all on the same page, $150 for one installed sounds like a great price. You'd probably have to have your tune checked, too...


----------

